# VLC Media Player



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use the VLC Media Player to play all my downloaded youtube videos. I know there is a way to get one video to immediately follow the next because David had set it up for me that way once. However, David is no longer here and I had to download all my youtube videos again. Now I cannot find a way to set these up to "automatically" follow each other.

I have 6 videos that are all connected to ONE interview that I would like to automatically load. I have 4 videos that are all connected to one musical that I'd like to have automatically load.

I've read all the instructions from the VLC site and inside the player as well, yet I get confused with the terms and have not been able to find a way to set what I want up. (I'm thinking it is connected to the "player list" but, still, it is too confusing to get it done.)

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't help you with playlists, but you can load the files manually and it'll play them sequentially. To do that, go to Tools / Preferences / Interface, look in the Instances section, and make sure 'Allow only one instance' and 'Enqueue files when in one instance mode' are both checked. Then, when you double-click a file, it'll be added to the queue and will play after whatever is ahead of it.


----------



## bsmit24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just downloaded and installed VLC media player myself and would be interested in hearing this option also. Like it so far.

motdaugrnds, what do you use to download youtube videos?


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

F.Y.I.

I use WISE VIDEO DOWNLOADER 1.61.
DO NOT download 1.51 as it had problems and didn't work
You can download 5 you tube videos at the same time.

I use SPEEDBIT VIDEO DOWNLOADER for other websites.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My problem is NOT getting the downloads. My problem is in having to double click to pull up each video of a 4-5 part show. I know there is a way to set it up so all 4-5 parts will "automatically" follow each other because my son set them up like that once. However, he's gone and so went what he had done. Thus, I do not know how to set this playlist up in such a way for it to work automatically.


----------

